# Solid white shrimp ?? what is it..??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

5 days ago I was at a LFS buying ghosh shrimps with my wife and sha spotted one in the tank that was solid white with nice blask lines defining its tail and face. It was as white as a typical ghost that was dead but walking about so although I figured it was just sick or during I got it to please my misses . To my surprise its thriving and I'm now beginning to think its just a rare mutation or possibly its some sort of other shrimp. I will continue to watch it and report any change in it if you have any clue on what it is let me know I'll put pics in my photo albums and post a link


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to say without a picture as to what it was. Could have been a snowball or amano i suppose.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i have often seen ghost shrimp turn white either just before a molt or a week or so before they die. im not really sure what causes it, but i have never seen it last forever.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have seen the color change as well at death and before a molt this is much richer of a color , I posted a few pics in my members area if you wanted to take a look at him/her


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

your right. it is shaped like a ghost shrimp, but i have never seen anything like it. and i have seen millions and millions of ghost shrimp...

i really hope that thing lives. if you can, try and breed it. the young can be raised in green water.

is there any way you can get a clearer shot? it almost looks to be leucistic, as if the white color is a pigment in the shrimps skin. if that is the case, you probably have the first anyone has ever heard of(if its a ghost shrimp). if the color is in the muscle, then who knows whats going on.

look up different types of shrimp first though. im not familiar with most shrimp we keep in the hobby, i just know palaemonetes. it has the right shape, but i have not seen one colored like that.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will do my best to get a pic of him tomorrow. He's still healthy and eating and just as white as ever. I put him in a tank I set up at my parents home and I look on it daily but they feed em and keep an eye on em . It has 2 of my endlers a black bar and a peacock , as well as a lyretail mail and about 7 female guppies and 10 or so shrimp and a snail. So I think he's safe 4 now. Maybe if he libs I'll bring him home and put him in my fry nursery .


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will do my best to get a pic of him tomorrow. He's still healthy and eating and just as white as ever. I put him in a tank I set up at my parents home and I look on it daily but they feed em and keep an eye on em . It has 2 of my endlers a black bar and a peacock , as well as a lyretail mail and about 7 female guppies and 10 or so shrimp and a snail. So I think he's safe 4 now. Maybe if he libs I'll bring him home and put him in my fry nursery .


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i put another photo of him as well as a short video clip from today if you have any other ideas on what it could be. It still seems healthy and eating well.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

scratch the video it wont load on the forum for me.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

How do I see your pics of your shrimp? Is there a section I'm not familiar with? heh <--- Newbie


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> How do I see your pics of your shrimp? Is there a section I'm not familiar with? heh <--- Newbie


click his name, choose "view public profile" from the drop down list. scroll down untill you see a link for images(it will be on the left). that will bring you to his gallery.

and welcome to aquarium forum


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ty Auban . I am having issues making videos upload , so tomorrow I'll make it a YouTube and post the URL or something.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Auban.  I did that already and saw that there were 0 images. I thought I wasn't doing something correct. heh


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you saw 0 images you are not looking in the correct area. i would post pics in the post but moderators have asked for some reason i dont understand that we do this rather . i dont know why my account would be any different than any others , but if you look to the left of this message at the avatar where it says my name it should say photo gallery rite under my name.. Is that not there for some reason ?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

photo gallery only shows up for the user, not everyone else. something you can do is upload your pictures to a photo sharing site, like photobucket, and link the URL in a post. that way, we can just go to your photobucket account and look at your pictures. you can also select the image icon when you go to post a reply and paste the URL there. it will allow the pic to be shown in the thread.

example: this is a microscope pic of a cherry shrimps skin. i copied the URL, clicked on "insert image" in the reply options bar, and pasted it there.









for this one, i just pasted the URL directly into post without going through the "insert image" icon, which puts the tag on either side of the link. without those tags, it shows up like this:
[url]http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/sjveck/c8.jpg[/url]

the first option imbeds it into the post so that it shows the pic, the second option is a link to the pic in my photobucket account.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome thanks . 
hear is the link for the video of him.. hope now i can get some answers as to what he/she may be. but im Beginning to imagine its just a cool mutation and thats why i cant find it any where. White shrimp - YouTube


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

I found this vid: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

on this thread from 2007 concerning a white amano: Does Amano Shrimp change color? or come is dif. colors? [Archive] - Guppies.com

Similar?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the amano video looks like its just a stressed out amano, i have seen them look like that before. it could be from stress, bacterial infection, etc. not sure.
i still cant tell from the ghost shrimp video if the color comes from the skin or the muscle beneath it. without a clear picture, its hard to tell what i am looking at...


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a better photo this evening I'll get it up 4 ya
Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

From the photo, it looks bacterial. Of course, it could look very different in person.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

If that's the case I can count on it killing him. Actually considering he has already molted I'm surprised its still wilh us , I'll just keep an eye on em. Do u think it would be more patchy if it was infection or could it be it has just affected all of the tissue ?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

If that's the case I can count on it killing him. Actually considering he has already molted I'm surprised its still wilh us , I'll just keep an eye on em. Do u think it would be more patchy if it was infection or could it be it has just affected all of the tissue ?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

it does look to be beneath the skin where the color is coming from. probably bacterial. still, if it lives just fine, try and breed it. if its a mutation that causes the tissue inside to be opaque instead of transparent, its still pretty cool. i have a feeling that its caused by an infection though.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am prowd of em even if he's just sick lol. He is cool to see. Iv got him in with other ghost so it could breed but I don't know how to condition the tank for shrimp to breed. Anything I can do to improve odds ?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

just keep them in clean water with plenty of food. if they breed, you will see them carrying eggs underneath. if you get berried shrimp, you will have to set up another tank for them.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Keep in mind though that ghost shrimp are just a general catch all name. Lots of different species are called ghost shrimp because they look clearish.

Unfortunately, most of the "ghost shrimp" can breed in freshwater, but the larvae require brackish water to survive and grow, otherwise they die.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gotcha.. so if she berries up I put her in a nurserey and I guess since my tanks have salt in them now acclamation won't be hard . Thanks for the info.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck to you, my friend.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Aquarium Shrimp Crayfish Algae Eating Shrimp Black Forest Bumble Bee Shrimp
Try this.


----------

